# My Puppy Lola



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Lola may be the little girl with the white feet. We'll have to wait until the puppies are old enough to do some "meet and greets" to make a decision though.

The puppies are 12 days old in this photo which was taken today.


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

Such a beautiful rich black color. Can't wait to "meet" Lola via the forum.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

So precious!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh look at those sweet little black babies. So so cute.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Whichever doggie you'll choose will be just beautiful, though I do love the little white socks. 

This little Lola welcomes your little Lola.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Lola is a cute name. Cant wait to see her grow.


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Love the sock feet. All are way to cute!!!!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

*St. Patty Pups*

One will eventually be my Lola. They're rehearsing for St. Pat's Day.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Sweet babies!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Not sure why I'm getting the "Report This Image" notifications.


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Too cute...Our vote is for the white feet!!! :smile2:


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

M&J said:


> Too cute...Our vote is for the white feet!!! :smile2:


......and I can see why. Lol


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

They are both adorable!👍😄


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

PaulineMi said:


> ......and I can see why. Lol


:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

They are both adorable!


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Adorable. Congrats.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

One of the two females will be our Lola. They're 3 weeks old in this picture and starting to interact with each other.


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

OH the waiting. Tick....Tick...Tick 
Keep sharing pictures when you can. They are all precious.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

*First Month Completed*

We have four weeks under our belts. We will be going out to see the pups for the first time next week. I can hardly wait...especially when I read all the posts with pictures of puppies in them! Little white feet is tentatively our girl, Lola.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

How exciting to meet your girl! Her little white feet are adorable!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

We finally got to visit with the pups, parents and other Havs in the family a few days ago. Since the puppies are only five weeks old they were more into sleeping than helping us with making choices. We'll go back in two weeks to visit again. It's definitely a hard choice as they're soooo cute.

One take away from the dogs part of the visit....after always having big, high drive dogs (and a Jack Russell Terrier who considered herself a big dog) I was concerned about small, yappy dogs. These Havs are simply fun and love wrapped up in a bundle of fur. Five adults ranging in age from a year and a half to 11 years old, all with different personalities, stole our hearts. I can hardly wait.....

Oh, and no pictures because we were too wrapped up in the moment (s). Next time though.


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

I know you can't wait....I vote for white feet too!!! I might be biased though.:smile2:


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Here is my Lola Bleu. We visited the puppies again yesterday and made our decision. This is the little girl we fell in love with. She was BAER tested today and all was well. Can't wait to bring her home in a couple more weeks.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

She is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Is she the girl with the white feet?


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Soooo adorable!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Molly120213 said:


> Is she the girl with the white feet?


Nooooo....lol. Something happened with the non-stop eye contact and wagging tail that made me simply fall in love with this puppy. She has some white toes though.

My Dobe, Fritz, used to give me that same deep gaze. In addition, all of our training was with a highly talented man who was Cuban. A connection? I've said Fritz had an angel direct us to this Havanese puppy to help heal the heartbreak of his loss. &#128150; And she's a doll.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

PaulineMi said:


> Nooooo....lol. Something happened with the non-stop eye contact and wagging tail that made me simply fall in love with this puppy. She has some white toes though.
> 
> My Dobe, Fritz, used to give me that same deep gaze. In addition, all of our training was with a highly talented man who was Cuban. A connection? I've said Fritz had an angel direct us to this Havanese puppy to help heal the heartbreak of his loss. &#128150; And she's a doll.


Sometimes, a puppy just INSISTS that you take them home, no matter what the original plans were. Kodi was not the first puppy picked out for me by my breeder, but when I went to meet the puppies, HE was the one who was in my lap, staring up at my face, every time I looked down.

I was much more "clinical" about picking Pixel, and that worked too, so either way can work.

With Panda, I had ABSOLUTELY NO INTENTION of getting another puppy... I was just there to temperament test the litter. But when this little girl with the laughing face walked into the room on her hind legs and never stopped trying to get my attention through the whole evaluation, what was I supposed to do?!?! I caved.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

krandall said:


> Sometimes, a puppy just INSISTS that you take them home, no matter what the original plans were. Kodi was not the first puppy picked out for me by my breeder, but when I went to meet the puppies, HE was the one who was in my lap, staring up at my face, every time I looked down.
> 
> I was much more "clinical" about picking Pixel, and that worked too, so either way can work.
> 
> With Panda, I had ABSOLUTELY NO INTENTION of getting another puppy... I was just there to temperament test the litter. But when this little girl with the laughing face walked into the room on her hind legs and never stopped trying to get my attention through the whole evaluation, what was I supposed to do?!?! I caved.


Your Kodi experience is what happened with Lola. Two visits at the breeder's and she was all about deep eye contact both times. I couldn't help but wonder what was going on in that little head of hers...and I couldn't stop thinking about her after the first visit.

She may be a "thinker", a smart one at that. Ah...the challenges that come with raising a puppy. It'll be interesting at the very least after a ten year hiatus.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

krandall said:


> Sometimes, a puppy just INSISTS that you take them home, no matter what the original plans were. Kodi was not the first puppy picked out for me by my breeder, but when I went to meet the puppies, HE was the one who was in my lap, staring up at my face, every time I looked down.
> 
> I was much more "clinical" about picking Pixel, and that worked too, so either way can work.
> 
> With Panda, I had ABSOLUTELY NO INTENTION of getting another puppy... I was just there to temperament test the litter. But when this little girl with the laughing face walked into the room on her hind legs and never stopped trying to get my attention through the whole evaluation, what was I supposed to do?!?! I caved.


Chi-Chi was the first puppy we ruled out from pics because she was so small....then she rested her head on my wrist and so much for that.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Lola bleu is just precious! Such a sweet face and beautiful eyes.  Congratulations!!!


----------



## jef (Apr 17, 2016)

*lola*

what a cutie! 0


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

She's absolutely beautiful. I can see why you fell in love with her. Congrats.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

*Lola and The Tunnel*

Lola and her littermates were introduced to some new items today. Lola loved running in and out of the tunnel. In fact she enjoyed it so much she took ownership of it for her nap.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Lola is just an angel! So cute! Makes me want another puppy.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

DebW said:


> Lola is just an angel! So cute! Makes me want another puppy.


Your avatar Hav is in the same position that Lola's in.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

PaulineMi said:


> Your avatar Hav is in the same position that Lola's in.


You're right - I didn't even notice! No wonder I let out an audible AHH at the picture. 

Havanese do wistful very well.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

just too cute !!! Lucky you!


----------



## JoJo's Grayt (Dec 10, 2015)

I love her name and she is so precious. They are so full of love at all times. I'm excited for you.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Precious little face


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Lola will be 9 1/2 weeks old on Friday. She was BAER tested last week and had her first shot yesterday. All went well. Her breeder said that traveling in the car went smoothly both times too.

Sooooo....we get to bring Lola home on Friday, the day after tomorrow!!! We've been waiting for this day since just before her dam was confirmed pregnant. I'm really excited...and nearly broke. Did tons of puppy shopping to keep the anticipation in check. 😊


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Looking forward to lot's of Lola pictures! 🐶 Sweet dreams tonight !!! 😊


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Good luck Friday. I'm so excited for you.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

OH I am so excited for you Pauline! Your new baby Lola is just as precious as she can be!!!! I love how she chose you....  She is going to be such a wonderful addition to your family and can't wait to see photos and hopefully videos of watching her grow. Try to stay sane until Friday LOL! And PLEASE post photos as soon as you can after you get her home!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Tomorrow is finally the big day!!! Hope we get to see pictures of little Lola! :baby::bounce:


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Lola is home. She is awesome, we couldn't be happier. I'm exhausted from not sleeping well last night (excited), travel (3 hour round trip...not bad) and playing with a puppy. 

I'll be posting some pictures tomorrow. Lola is sleeping quietly in her crate right now. I need to get some sleep too. Her breeder told me she is an early riser.

Lovin' the puppy breath


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations! Welcome home, little Lola!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Yay!!! Lola Bleu is finally home! 💓 Looking forward to pictures tomorrow of the little girl! 😊


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Great news...Lola slept all night, peed and pooped on her papers this morning, ate well and is napping in her crate now. I'll have to work on photos today. 

Lola is a bit of a whirlwind, bold, curious and has springs for legs. Lol. Is that bouncing and spinning mid-air a Havanese trait? I'd imagine the structure of their legs, front legs shorter than the back legs, allows for their ability to flip around like that. It sure is entertaining and keeps us laughing.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Sounds like the perfect homecoming! What a doll!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

PaulineMi said:


> Great news...Lola slept all night, peed and pooped on her papers this morning, ate well and is napping in her crate now. I'll have to work on photos today.
> 
> Lola is a bit of a whirlwind, bold, curious and has springs for legs. Lol. Is that bouncing and spinning mid-air a Havanese trait? I'd imagine the structure of their legs, front legs shorter than the back legs, allows for their ability to flip around like that. It sure is entertaining and keeps us laughing.


They are certainly athletic little dogs! Mine are quite different in type. Pixel is lightly built and much longer legged, Panda is a little tank, but a muscly powerhouse, and Kodi is in the middle. Pixel can jump, from a standstill, onto amazingly high things. She's like a little cat. Panda needs a running start to get up on things with her lower center of gravity, but she does the funniest 4 legged "bounce, bounce, bounce"... Reminds me of Tigger. Kodi can also jump high, but not as high as Pixel. He's also old enough that he's embarrassed by all that foolishness. 

Kodi spins in circles when he's excited, Pixel walks on her hind legs with her arms WAY up over her head. Panda walks (forward and backward) on her hind legs, with her front feet held down along her body... Like a little Prairie Dog. 

They all have their own little mannerisms. The one thing they ALL have in common is that they all love to RLH!!!


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Welcome home little Lola. Can't wait to see new pictures of you.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

So happy for you and your family Pauline! Lola is going to bring tons of fun. Sophie is like Pixel,very agile and can leap skyscrapers with a single bound. She also can jump straight up in the air horizontally and do a "helicopter" spin when playing with another dog. Can't wait to see pictures of your sweet-crazy-smart-gorgeous little girl!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

*Here's Lola*

Rather than spend too much time trying to figure out how to get my usual photo thingy back after a computer crash I'll post pictures not being sure what they'll be like. Gotta show off my little girl you know.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

A couple more....


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Ohh Pauline she is perfect!! I love her coat so shiny! And looks like she has a white spot on her chest? Makes me wish Sophie were that age again! You are going to have so much fun and she is beyond adorable. So glad you were able to post photos they worked great!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Didn't see the 2nd set of pics til after I posted, OMWord the one with the leaf in her mouth!!! Tooo cute! I'm so envious of her coat it's just beautiful I wish Sophie's was that texture. She also has the same white toe as Sophie. Precious. I'm in love with her.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

And finally....


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Lola Bleu is just absolutely precious!!! She has the sweetest little face. 😊 Love the leaf picture! Your going to have so much fun with her! :dance:


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Hello beautiful Lola!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Congratulations. She is such a cutie!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She's absolutely adorable!!! Welcome to the "black girl club"!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

krandall said:


> She's absolutely adorable!!! Welcome to the "black girl club"!


Thanks.  Grandpa is Starborn's Little Tuxedo Man. I think we have relatives in common. Lola is a Silk.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh my goodness she is a cutie. Congrats on your beautiful baby.


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

She is beautiful! That picture with the leaf is precious.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Uh oh....I think I have a wild child!!! Lol. Lola is all puppy, the kind who is adventurous, sassy, curious, a tad stubborn and smart in two hour spurts of charging around looking for adventures. Then, poof! Time for passed out sleep for the next two hours. 

I sure do like her.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

PaulineMi said:


> A couple more....


Oh my goodness, what a doll! I'm so happy for you; you will have such a fun time with your girl. Just wait a month. The sleepiness goes away and it's all crazy all the time hehe.

Be careful of leaves. They tend to be addictive  Nino refuses to go outside without bringing a leaf in to add to his (hidden) stockpile.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

PaulineMi said:


> Thanks.  Grandpa is Starborn's Little Tuxedo Man. I think we have relatives in common. Lola is a Silk.


Well, if grandpa comes from Starborn, then there are most likely relatives in common!  Kodi is from the short period of time when dogs could be double registered Havanese/Silk.

The sire of both of mine is Ch Starborn Black Tie Affair (Posh). Kodi's Dam is Ch Starborn's Razzle Dazzle (Razzle). Pixel's Dam is Starborn's Gema Pequena, (Tibi). I LOVE the Starborn dogs!

Panda is unrelated to the others, and from a friend of mine who had only a single litter... She has no intention of continuing breeding, though she does stand a very nice stud dog, Panda's sire. Panda's dam is Skyline's Autumn Sunset Glow (Shelby) and her sire is Bronze GCh Yup's Sip Happens, RATO, UCGC (Cabernet)


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

KarMar said:


> Oh my goodness, what a doll! I'm so happy for you; you will have such a fun time with your girl. Just wait a month. The sleepiness goes away and it's all crazy all the time hehe.
> 
> Be careful of leaves. They tend to be addictive  Nino refuses to go outside without bringing a leaf in to add to his (hidden) stockpile.


I hear ya. The end of needing sleep is what I'm not looking forward to. Lol. However I'll try to remember "this too shall pass"....hopefully. &#128552; It took my Dobe six years to slightly slow down.

Nino's hidden leaf stockpile is a hoot. Lola got addicted to chomping on the gritty dirt next to the patio. The Bitter Lime dog repellent didn't stop her. I wish I had a video of her reaction to the vinegar I sprinkled on the area. She can go backwards really fast.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Flower girl.........


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Just precious...😊


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Relaxing for a moment


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

She's wonderful!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

She really is a super precious puppy!



> adventures. Then, poof! Time for passed out sleep for the next two hours.


LOL it must be a black girl thing then!


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

adorable ...


----------



## jef (Apr 17, 2016)

*Pretty*



PaulineMi said:


> Flower girl.........


lola sure makes a beautiful flower girl! :wink2:


----------



## Laura Millard Ross (Apr 13, 2016)

*Lola *

Where did you get Lola? I'm in mid-Michigan, too and wondering if we have the same breeder? Our pup was born on Monday...whoever he/she may eventually be!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Laura Millard Ross said:


> Where did you get Lola? I'm in mid-Michigan, too and wondering if we have the same breeder? Our pup was born on Monday...whoever he/she may eventually be!


Lola was born on March 1 in Waterford at Zigfield Havana Silk Dogs. She is from the only litter they currently have.

I'm in St. Johns. Where are you located and who are you getting your puppy from? I bet you're anxiously awaiting the day you can bring her home.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

She has stars in her eyes..........


----------



## Laura Millard Ross (Apr 13, 2016)

We're in Haslett...Moose is in Bath at VanCorts Happy Havanese


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Laura Millard Ross said:


> We're in Haslett...Moose is in Bath at VanCorts Happy Havanese


Almost neighbors  Looking forward to seeing pictures of your new puppy when you find out which one is yours.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

*Lola Got A Bath*

She's all fluffy now and sooooo soft....then she decided to attack the tunnels.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Lola looks so soft and fluffy! Such a cute little shiny black nose! 😊


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

An ice cube is _cool_...


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Soooooo cute


----------

